# Vermeer 554XL Rond Baler Pros? Cons?



## Ross#7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Would appreciate input on whether or not purchasing a 10+ yr. old Vermeer 554XL round baler would be a wise choice.

Thanks in advance for the advice.

: ) Ross#7
"Why farm, when there are so many easier ways to NOT make a living?"--Ross (soon to be ex-dairy farmer)


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Gonna need more info like how many bales expected to put up year. Etcetera Martin


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I think that I would be afraid of a 10 year old baler but a lot depends on the # of bales on the machine, how it was maintained, was it kept inside all of it's life, etc. Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

This doesn't answer Ross#7's question but I attended a large farm machinery auction on New Years Day here in central PA (I was bidder number 1017). There were two Vermeer round balers: a 507M and a 554 XL. From 100' away, both looked like new. Even up close, they were in excellent condition, I didn't think to look at their bale counters. The 507M sold for $11,250 and the 554XL went for $9,400.


----------



## hayman1086 (Sep 16, 2012)

Great baler for the money. I have 3 10+ year old 554xl balers, 2 have over 25K bales. If everything is adjusted right, they will eat up some hay. All of the pickup teeth need to be replaced when it gets hard to start a bale, then it will start like a new baler. Most of the bearings will need replacing on a baler that old, especially the idler rollers. Plan on spending couple thousand on it and it will be like new. However, if you want net wrap you need the newer m-series baler. It has much better net system. I would definetely recommend a Vermeer whatever you get.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a vermeer 554xl that I am planning on selling. It has been a good baler the only reason I am selling is I want a netwrap baler and the wide pickup would be nice also. As for the one your looking at like others have said it all depends on how the previous owner took care of it as to whether it would be a good buy or not. I bought the baler I have from a friend which bought it new. It only has about 3,500 bales through it. I have it in the shop replacing a few pickup teeth and a few other things before I sell. If you would be interested in mine let me know. Thank You, Hayden Cline


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a late model 554 XL for a couple years. It had the M style pickup and never had to worry much about teeth. It was a good baler to do my own hay, but when I started doing custom work I bought a 605SM. The SM series balers would probably bale up a 554XL and spit it out the back, nicely netwraped.


----------

